# Vision 180



## Lisa_Perry75 (19 Jan 2008)

This is quite random, but if you had a Vision 180 with a faulty light unit...
* Can you just buy a new juwel lighting system with T8 and convert to T6
* Could I buy the high-lite one and find cheap bulbs (I tried looking on lamp spec but couldn't find the right ones 35w 742 mm apparently)
* Can I just buy some other light and balance them/attach them to the brace in the hood?

Which do you think I should do? This is kinda theory atm... But I would want about 2 wpg, I do have pressurissed CO2 but its going to be more au natural...


----------



## Ed Seeley (20 Jan 2008)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> This is quite random, but if you had a Vision 180 with a faulty light unit...
> * Can you just buy a new juwel lighting system with T8 and convert to T6



You could, but why when they have the T5 ones now that are more efficient?  



			
				Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> * Could I buy the high-lite one and find cheap bulbs (I tried looking on lamp spec but couldn't find the right ones 35w 742 mm apparently)



As far as I am aware the Juwel units use unique sizes and wattages so the cheaper bulbs aren't an option.  The bulbs on my Rio are 45W and 895mm and they don't seem to match to any T5s I've seen.



			
				Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> * Can I just buy some other light and balance them/attach them to the brace in the hood?



Yes, Jim's done that with his Vision in the journals section.  But how are the plastic hood sections going to attach unless you have the lighting bar there still?



			
				Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> Which do you think I should do? This is kinda theory atm... But I would want about 2 wpg, I do have pressurissed CO2 but its going to be more au natural...



I have to say I'd probably go with the T5 bar as I'm pretty happy with mine at the moment and it would allow an easy replacement for you.  The glosso is growing horizontally under my lighting and plants are pearling and looking pretty good, but my Rio has two 45W bulbs over 180 litres so 20 more watts than you would be able to fit.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (20 Jan 2008)

Hi eds,
Ta for reply, I've never had a rio/vision tank so I wasn't sure how the light unit in the hood works.

The only reason I wasn't sure about the new T5 lighting as the unit is Â£55 and the lights are like Â£44 for two. Quite expensive. Whereas I was thinking keep the old faulty light thing, with modification... Then get a couple of the realux Â£30 all in one jobbies from AE. Jobs a goodun!

I am quite poor atm so I'm looking for cheap cheap cheap solutions. Though if I had the money I'd be going down the rimless, lily pipe look with luminaire.


----------

